
Show HN: Geoparsing - eruci
https://geocode.xyz/?scantext=A+group+of+passengers+landed+more+than+1%2C000+kilometres+from+their+destination%2C+after+they+all+got+on+the+wrong+flight.%0D%0AThe+34+passengers+on+a+plane+which+took+off+from+Sundsvall+in+central+Sweden+on+Monday+afternoon+all+thought+they+were+flying+south+to+the+city+of+Gothenburg+on+the+west+coast.%0D%0A%0D%0ABut+instead+they+ended+up+in+Lule%C3%A5+in+the+far+north.%0D%0A&geoitgo=Geoparse&geoit=On+a+Map&region=SE
======
ReD_CoDE
Who pays to you? When there are a lot of open-source engineering tools for
georeferencing?

~~~
eruci
Such as?

~~~
ReD_CoDE
For instance: [https://epsg.io/](https://epsg.io/)

And some open-source Cesium-based solutions

~~~
eruci
This does not provide geoparsing - that is extracting, disambiguating and
geocoding geo-location mentions on the text (as shown in the example above).

In fact, I don't know of any service that does. That's why I built this.

